# mental game



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Great post!!


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I try to do these things as well - sometimes better than other times. 
I am new to this -- however in Golf (which I played competitively in College) the same ideas were preached. The pros all have very similar "pre-shot routines"
I have been reading some archery books too (Pellerite, etc.) which also emphasize the same idea. 

I feel like the pros of consistency in the routine not only help from a physical standpoint of making all things leading up to the shot similar -- but more importantly distract the mind from thinking of the result (where the arrow goes) and turning it into a PROCESS of how to get there. 

When it is broken down to the process I am not thinking about pulling the trigger when the pin crosses the X or whatever. I am not focused on the pin, my eyes see the X and the pin subconsciously follows the eyes.

I get how it works, but I can not do it well.
Then again, (and the same thing sometimes happens in golf) I feel that in archery I sometimes have a hard time letting go, and break it down into too many complex processes, thinking on mechanics so hard I can't bring my arrow to the target. I find that when this happens, I will sometimes do better by shooting more carelessly and off-hand. This rarely works longterm however.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I try to do that but I have not mastered the mental game and my scores show it. I have found that I have to build my mental stamina. Sounds bad but it's true. Some days I can hold it together fairly well but others I can not and then I need to relax my brain more to shoot better. Either way, my brain is always worn out at the end of a scoring round!


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

I always try and practice like this. if my day is relaxed and I am calm i always shoot better, mentally i can see the arrow hitting the mark when i am completely relaxed. other days aren't so good when i am stressed, mentally tired or just try to shoot with out that mental edge. clear mind, deep breaths, and mentally visualizing the shot are all keys to me shooting well.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Stubby'smom said:


> I try to do that but I have not mastered the mental game and my scores show it. I have found that I have to build my mental stamina. Sounds bad but it's true. Some days I can hold it together fairly well but others I can not and then I need to relax my brain more to shoot better. Either way, my brain is always worn out at the end of a scoring round!


I understand perfectly about mental stamina. It physically wears you down to go through this process before each shot. It turns a long 3d round into an even longer one, but I find that it works. As soon as I don't focus on each shot, I am just up there guessing and flinging arrows. There is truth behind telling yourself that you can do something. Tell yourself something enough times and it WILL come true. Whether that is "I am good enough..." or "I will never...."


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I have also learned that though my mental process I know when to let down. I mentally think to myself...breath, draw back, settle in, pull around. If my shot doesn't go off at the end of this process and I start thinking things like..."I wish the release would just go off...go off...dang it, go off" There is only two choices then. Let down or let her rip. This is where I have benefitted the most from the mental game.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

This is really interesting, I have not read any of those books but I do go through the steps of my shot in my mind, many times I have had the" let down not letdown dilema",

I always shoot the shot better when I let down and re shoot.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

archermarj said:


> I understand perfectly about mental stamina. It physically wears you down to go through this process before each shot. It turns a long 3d round into an even longer one, but I find that it works. As soon as I don't focus on each shot, I am just up there guessing and flinging arrows. There is truth behind telling yourself that you can do something. Tell yourself something enough times and it WILL come true. Whether that is "I am good enough..." or "I will never...."


Exactly. I still focus but sometimes I find myself starting to overthink it and then I need to regroup. As far as the let down thing. I have learned to do that 99% of the time but not 100% yet. I had one shot at the state tourney last weekend where I knew I should let down and I tried to pull through (nerves I think) and then went back and forth in my head and ended up letting the shot go for a big fat 0. I shot one other arrow into someone else's target. All of my other shots were good so I ended up shooting a 290 on a 300 round without dropping even one 4. Totally mental right there.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

archermarj said:


> I understand perfectly about mental stamina. It physically wears you down to go through this process before each shot. It turns a long 3d round into an even longer one, but I find that it works. As soon as I don't focus on each shot, I am just up there guessing and flinging arrows. There is truth behind telling yourself that you can do something. Tell yourself something enough times and it WILL come true. Whether that is "I am good enough..." or "I will never...."


Great thread, thanx for it.
I have a question for you and maybe it is something that each individual will have to answer for themselves...
DO you think this proces can eventually become subconscious, allowing for very little to no, mental exhaustion?


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Years ago, I played golf. At one short hole, I always hooked into the rocks. A fellow golfer told me to visualize making the shot. Magically, it worked and I made an excellent shot.

Now! I use visualization for everything. 

I am currently learning the gutless method of field dressing. I visualize the steps. It gives me confidence and helps me learn faster. I even visualize my elk hunts.

I used to do sprint triathlons. I am not an athlete, but I was able to finish all my races with acceptable results by visualizing each step in the race including transitions and the finish. In Dec 2010, I did my one and only half marathon. I am a terrible runner and I hate running, but I finished the race. I had to do the mental conditioning, otherwise, I would never have finished that race.

I am extremely sold on visualizing anything and everything.

Practice with one simple thing first and then start doing it for more complicated things.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Learn2turn said:


> Great thread, thanx for it.
> I have a question for you and maybe it is something that each individual will have to answer for themselves...
> DO you think this proces can eventually become subconscious, allowing for very little to no, mental exhaustion?


My husband says you can. When he practices it all the time the effort exerted is less. I haven't reached that point yet.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

mtnmutt said:


> Years ago, I played golf. At one short hole, I always hooked into the rocks. A fellow golfer told me to visualize making the shot. Magically, it worked and I made an excellent shot.
> 
> Now! I use visualization for everything.
> 
> ...




100% agree. The book I read stated the difference between the 98% of people who compete to the 2% of people that win consistently is visualizing and positive thinking.


----------



## el_t (Oct 21, 2009)

Great thread.
I was lucky enough to attend a Lanny Bassham seminar last year when he visited the UK. He certainly is an inspiring speaker and his experiences are fascinating. What a great guy.
My main failing is on the mental side of things, and it has taken me a long time to admit to myself that I can be world class if I try (keep repeating it).
I tried following Lanny's methodology but I struggled, it just didn't seem to fit me. I do better by now thinking about my shooting and letting it all just flow from my subconscious. Thinking about it leads me down a rocky road of self-doubt.
To practice I visualise my shot sequence and the arrow going in the middle when I'm not at the range, and when I am there I put myself under pressure by imagining shooting under difficult conditions (one arrow shoot-off, big crowd, world cup final...it helps to have a good imagination!). 
So, I think that individuals need to find their own way of coping with the mental strains. Some people need quiet contemplation, some need distractions and some need a kick up the behind! Practicing what is right for you will lead to it becoming second nature, as with Lanny's method. I still need a lot of practice, but I'm getting there.
The main thing is that self-belief is essential.
Good luck to you all.

Cheers,
Linda


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

This IS a great thread, with some great comments. Practicing visualization and maintaining a positive mindset can be as important as everything else in archery.

As a barebow compound shooter, I originally thought that I'd never shoot as well as the sight/release shooters. It took a long time to realize that was a form of giving up or copping out--at least for me. Once I started changing my mental "game" and consciously engaging in positive thinking, my consistency and accuracy improved immediately. There's always room for more improvement, but keeping a positive attitude is the best defense against the inevitable rough shoots, off days, equipment failures, and frustrating setbacks.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I have enjoyed this thread and plan on purchasing Lanny Bassham's book. I need all the help I can get! So far I have just worked on my form and judging yardage. I need use the visualization and positive thinking techniques.


----------



## Clarise (Jan 13, 2011)

My husband & I were both reading Lanny's book this winter. He had been consistently shooting 298-299 and was getting very frustrated! He read the book and actually started doing the writing assignment in there. Within EIGHT days he shot a 300 in league (of course that was at the end of the season). He shot one more the last night & many more in practice since then. He even has me doing it now, but I only started that part yesterday, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thank you for starting this thread archermarj, and thanks also to those who've posted.
only a few weeks ago i saw lanny bassham's book/s and also maybe a cd or dvd recommended on the australian archery forum by one of australia's best shooters.
not easily available here, but i intend to find it.
happy shooting to you all.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I really think it is useful and believe that it is what separates the average shooter from the top shooters. Clarise: I hope you do well with the journal aspect of it. I have never really set my mind to doing it and feel that if I did I would step my game up to a whole new level.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

archermarj said:


> How many archers on here practice the mental game of archery? Have you ever read Lanny Bassham?
> 
> When I am activily practicing the mental side of archery my scores have always been higher. Basically if you haven't ever heard of this it is a lot of positive thinking and mental preparation of shooting. Thinking about shots before you make them. I imagine myself going through my whole shot before I make it. Going through the same mental as well as physical routine each time, each shot. It is believing that you can be the best shot, because it you don't believe you can win, why even be out there?
> 
> ...


Was that me saying 'I suck?'....I was only telling the truth...lol


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Very good thread and thank you for posting it. I have just started really focusing on the mental side of the game and read Lanny Bassham's book, "With Winning in Mind" last year sometime. That book really showed how some of my self talk was defeating my goals of becoming the best archer I can be. 

I have since purchased the entire archery program package and intend to start using it in earnest as I prepare for this year's outdoor nationals. I have also started using some visualizations with my shooting and go through my shot routine before each and every shot. I still have difficulty trusting the shot and letting down everytime I know that I should, but it's getting better now that I've started putting some effort into this side of the game.


----------



## Clarise (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks! I have a really hard time with positive thinking so I am hoping Lanny's journal will help! I started shooting back in January 2011, before that I just messed around with it, but hadn't shot since our oldest was born in 1995. I shoot fingers with my Browning that my husband bought me back in 1993. I have so many people at the club & tournaments saying to me, "You can't shoot well with that bow. You need to equipment to improve." "You can't shoot well with fingers get a release." "Oh, you're shooting that? I haven't seen one of them in years." I just want to tell them all to just SHUT UP! My first FITA tournament last year I was a C class shooter. I am now consistently a AA class shooter. But, once a negative thought gets in my head, I'm done for.

A few weeks ago I shot a 292 in our league on the MAA 5 Spot (Michigan Archery Assoc's version of the NFAA target). Since 290 was my goal & my husband had just shot his 2nd 300 in league since starting Lanny's program, we signed up for the MAA State Shoot for our reward. It was last weekend and I fell apart. I shot a 278, which was about my average earlier in the year, but I really thought I could break that 290 barrier again. 

How do you recover in the middle of a tournament when things start falling apart?


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> Was that me saying 'I suck?'....I was only telling the truth...lol


Definitely not you absolute. Some one I shot with lately.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Clarise said:


> Thanks! I have a really hard time with positive thinking so I am hoping Lanny's journal will help! I started shooting back in January 2011, before that I just messed around with it, but hadn't shot since our oldest was born in 1995. I shoot fingers with my Browning that my husband bought me back in 1993. I have so many people at the club & tournaments saying to me, "You can't shoot well with that bow. You need to equipment to improve." "You can't shoot well with fingers get a release." "Oh, you're shooting that? I haven't seen one of them in years." I just want to tell them all to just SHUT UP! My first FITA tournament last year I was a C class shooter. I am now consistently a AA class shooter. But, once a negative thought gets in my head, I'm done for.
> 
> A few weeks ago I shot a 292 in our league on the MAA 5 Spot (Michigan Archery Assoc's version of the NFAA target). Since 290 was my goal & my husband had just shot his 2nd 300 in league since starting Lanny's program, we signed up for the MAA State Shoot for our reward. It was last weekend and I fell apart. I shot a 278, which was about my average earlier in the year, but I really thought I could break that 290 barrier again.
> 
> How do you recover in the middle of a tournament when things start falling apart?


That is one of the hardest things to do. It is a slippery, slippery slope. When I start to fall apart, the sooner you stop yourself the better. I run my plan on each shot. Forget the 5 you just shot (I know hard to do, but not impossible). I pick my best shot of the day, a strong, quick release that made me feel good. Then I make the shot. You have to think: How many shots do I have left today? Is it 5, 10, 15? Things can turn around in just a few shots. I am lucky though that God blessed me with a positive attitude. I think it is easier for me to let go, than other people.

1 shot at a time. That is the only way it can work.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Hubby and I went to a 3d shoot this week-end where any shot that wasn't a lung shot or better ( in the body anywhere else) was a MINUS one! Talk about messing with your head, but after falling apart the first day I felt like it forced me to tighten up my shots-- I did better on Sunday, but still not great... This was our 4th or 5th shoot ever , so we're def noobs, but still funny how that scoring really had me down on myself. After I got used to it we had a fun time though- just encouraged me to practice more


----------



## Clarise (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice archermarj! Gotta work on that positive thinking!!!

crowinghen - MINUS one! Yeah that would do it! We had a night in our spot league where the FITA target was opposite - you had to aim for the 1 ring to get the 10's! Messed my mind up bad! LOL


----------

